# Alternative to cans in Basement



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

I have a rec room project coming up. The existing basement has cans, and the customer doesn't particularly care for them. No windows and the ceilings range in height from 7'-4" to 8'-4".

There is a designer involved in the project, who insists cans are the best option, and suggests adding more with the ability to switch on and off as desired.

Personally, I hate cans in any room with a ceiling under 9'. They shine on your head, and the "cone" of light on the floor is quite noticeable.

Being the 21st century (cans were big in the 90's for God's sake), what are our options?


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I like perimeter up-lighting or indirect. 

something like this


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Cans are still the best thing I know of for a clean, spacious feel--particularly with lower ceilings. Seems like the most popular alternative choice is what one of my customers calls "titty lights": the inverted bowl look. Track lighting is a distant third, and seldom my choice unless the decor demands it.


----------



## pulpfiction32 (Feb 11, 2007)

You could go with multiple sconce lights evenly spaced through the 

room. I still think recessed lights are the best option to recieve the 

max amount of light per fixture. Maybe you could use a couple 4 inch 

recessed and also add some sconces


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

How about some idea of the room dimensions(other than height) and a budget?

Sconces can work for smaller rooms that don't need a lot of light. What kind of activities are going to be down there? Is it for kids or adults?

On the cheap side of things you could look at recessed indirect fluorescent troffers. You can get some pretty stylish units if you're willing to pay. Other options in the high price tag range would be something like these http://www.ylighting.com/recessed-sconandsurmo.html.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't know if this is being to obvious but what about fluorescents?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Leo G said:


> I don't know if this is being to obvious but what about fluorescents?


What, shop lights? :jester:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

No, the ugly 2x4 in the grid ones. I guess this is a drywall ceiling.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

They don't have to be ugly Leo.

Cooper R3

Cooper Fenestra 142


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sorry, those still come in under ugly. Just not as ugly as the standard.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I love cans. I would agree that new construction began installing them in the mid to late 90's, but they are still very popular around here. I do a lot of retro fits for cans. And any remodel that's what I suggest.

If you get a cone on the floor you are not positioning them close enough. We just completed a 6 x 15 laundry room with three cans and it looks great!


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

I think timeless has it. If they really don't like cans indirect is the way to go. You can buy LED rope lights that can be run to just about any length for this. 

With relatively low ceilings track lights (talk about 90s!) might feel too low for tall folks. Acoustic grid with fluorescents....well if the clients have strong feelings about cans that is probably not an option.

Have they looked at smaller can lights, like 4" ones? They might not be as obnoxious as the 6" ones.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Budget is not a problem if we can demonstrate value. These people do not buy cheap.

I suggested searching for some attractive recessed troffers and the designer immediately shot it down. Same with LED anything.

It is an L-shaped home theater/dance/craft/family room/kitchenette with no separation walls, just multiple ceiling heights, and about 1000 sf. 

Seems to me a multi-faceted approach utilizing indirect light, perhaps some non-ugly troffers, cans and sconses would give the home owner the ability to customize the atmosphere, not just the "some light/more light/lots of light" that would come with a gazilion cans. 

But far be it for me to challange a _Designer_. Keep the ammo coming! :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Cans are best in my opinion, especially in the basement.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

An uplighted soffit could be fitted with both fluorescents for maximum lighting and dimmable led rope for low lighting (watching movies)...

Add a little toe-kick lighting under the bar....oooh yeeeah...


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

1000 watt halogen worklights in the corners! 

Seriously though, after a certain point what can you do? There are only so many lighting options. If he likes cans, but the clients do not then he needs to come up with another option. That is what he gets paid for. If you are solving his problems what is he getting paid for?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

EmmCeeDee said:


> 1000 watt halogen worklights in the corners!
> 
> Seriously though, after a certain point what can you do? There are only so many lighting options. If he likes cans, but the clients do not then he needs to come up with another option. That is what he gets paid for. If you are solving his problems what is he getting paid for?


Good idea! Also try skylights from the roof.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

davitk said:


> Budget is not a problem....It is an L-shaped home theater/*dance*/craft/family room/kitchenette...


I've got an idea here....light the FLOOR!:laughing:


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

I learned years to let customers pick their own lighting,that way if they arent happy with it 6 months later they cant blame me! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

TimelessQuality said:


> I like perimeter up-lighting or indirect.
> 
> something like this


That is nice.


----------

